
LG Unveils 88-inch 8K TV That Doubles as a Giant Speaker - jmsflknr
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/lg-display-88-inch-8k-tv-speaker,news-28977.html
======
zamadatix
I wonder if the vibration of the screen destroys the practical viewing angle
of the OLED.

